# Heavy 16 users!



## Warlock1369 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wondering how many of us are out there. I love this stuff been using it for a year now. I did change and use different additives then what they say but I found what works for me. I've tried so many different nute lines over the years. This is the only one I will stick with now. And also wondering if anyone has had a bad thing to say about it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Interested in where this thread goes


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I'll start. I started hydro years ago. Used AN then. It was nice used the full line. But after running 4 tables each with a 25 gallon res and all on different feedings. It became a pain in the ass doing the changes in 1 day. I was starting to get mixed up. But was design with it. But after the plug they got on weeds and the gain in popularity. They raised the price 19-15%. that was the end for me. Went to humbolt nutes. Full line. 3part thinking I'd have better control. And did 2 tank changes on sat and 2 on Sunday. Worked great till later in the grow when I was using so much I was buying everything weekly agin. Started to out whaigh my yeild. So I shut down completely and revamped my room. More light better cooling. Just to acomidate larger growing area for better yield to offset the price of nutes I was going to be using. Now I run out of funds and was only able to make a flower room with a 15 site ebb and flow. A veg room with a home made flood tub 15 site. And a cloning area. Want to add a second 15 flow and grow for better veg an transition week into first week of flower. 
Well buy that time I was looking at going back to AN. And was talking to the hydro guy. And he was out of alot of the AN items I wanted. But had the humbolt. Said I didn't like how hard it was to clean the res. That stuff sticks to everything. Then brought up heavy 16 he just got in. I looked it up. Decided to go with the line and the Botanicare items they talk about. Up front price was high around 60 bucks a bottle and need 4. And then the others. Was really getting ready to kick myself in the ass for doing this. But used it for a whole grow. Plants loved it I got maybe 1/3 better then AN and twice humboult. Res was easyer to clean stell had some residue needing scrubbed. Found that to be mostly the botanicare. After the whole grow 25 gallons a week of veg. 55 gallons a week flower I still had half the veg and almost 1/4 of the bud. Did the math cost around 150 for the whole grow. Minus the additives. 
Started another grow. Wanting to get everything dialed in befor I went full out. This time I didn't use anything from botanicare except liquid karma. And just used stuff I was using for my veggies. And tried to get the proper npk. After starving then burning the shut out of them I thought I had it. Started the perpetual grow. Using what I found. Price went down stock stayed longer and cleaning is so easy I just need to hit the top 3 inches of the res with a brush and rince the rest down with clean water. And start refilling. Total time about 30 min a tank.
Asking what I desided to use?
Liquid karma (botanicare)
Azos (Xtreme gardening)
N-CAL-Mag (grow more)
Armor kote (grow more)
All mixed in a jug then added to res.
Hygrozyme added to res
Then heavy 16 added to res.
Ph is always around 6.0 so after 30 min I test and adjust.
Also have 
Mykos drops (Xtreme gardening) inside my pots. 
A few oz of each and done. Plants are healthy as can be. And I'm happier now that I can spen less time cleaning and more time on the plants and room. And at the moment I'm trying to see how things go with a res change every 2 weeks. Start of week 2 flower and not a problem yet. 
I know thus was long but to give a full understanding of my decision of this product. Needed to know the past with other nutes first. That way people can make up there own minds and don't think I'm going off speculation alone.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 26, 2012)

No body has anything negative to say about this? Or am I really the only one running it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im still waiting for some objective thuoght on it too lol seem unreal there only positive at this point


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have none. I really want to see neg. Points.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it like Gravity? I use that and am ahh soo soo impressed yet I only add like 2ml per 3 gallons too.


----------



## captain insaneo (Apr 12, 2012)

OK I will throw my 2 cents in. I just started to run heavy 16 for my flower I have used house and garden for a while now thought I would switch it up. Now I do have a job in the hydro industry so needless to say hydro is my life. I was intrigued by their original pitch that it was all about simplicity. I know that deep down that is wrong and now they have their prime and fire too! aka a metabolism booster and a pk booster. their original advanced feed chart even had you use a hodge podge of different boosters too. 

I am currently running heavy 16 bud in flowering with the addition of some home made compost tea(ancient forest, ewc, molasses, great white, kangaroots,guano, humic acid and bioweed), bud xl and top booster in ebb and flow coco. I should also point out I have moved away from vert sog to tree growing now. So it has been a learning curve. I have had some ph fluctuations but I know that is due to my tea. The growth is phenomenal and the flowers look killer and feel fantastic. I am however looking for a good pk booster to go with my soup. I am looking into shooting powder or bloombastic currently. Also for shits and giggles we put some marigolds in a botanicare aerojet system and have been using heavy 16. We scrogged them out and it only took 3 marigolds to fill the 4x4 space. Its kind of awesome.


----------



## captain insaneo (Apr 12, 2012)

with heavy 16 here are three negative points.
1. Its fucking expensive.
2. No one uses it because its fucking expensive and thus there isn't anyone to help when you have a question.
3. Watch for pH swings as it will lock out nutrients due to the less is more stance of heavy 16

Also it is a pain in the ass to pour out of their bulk size containers for that price it should come with the valve lids... just a thought


----------



## Warlock1369 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So we have a few draw backs.
1. Price
2. Not to many people using it do not to much assistance.
3. PH flex.

I will start a list but will also share my info.
1. Price. ( yup but after braking it down for $400 upfront I'm getting 1200 gallons of res water.)
2. Not much use. ( this is very true. But I'm here to help so there's 1) 
3. PH flex. ( never had it. I use RO water and after ph is around 5.8-6.0. Highest was 6.4 with 5.0 being lowest. Ph to 5.4 and the flex was between 5.2-6.0. To me that is perfect.)
But like I stated befor I steped away from most of the botanicare products.


----------



## Victom (Apr 30, 2012)

i will be using these nutes,already have veg a/b,bud a/b and prime


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 30, 2012)

Been growing bout 20 years but havent heard , seen, or known anyone who has. Is this stuff new? Who is it made by? I asked the local shops they arent familiar with it so I called my buddy who has 3 shops he said he thinks he heard of it but has never seen it....So add to your list unknown unadvertised lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Every shop in my area carrys it


----------



## RobTheViking420 (May 1, 2012)

Just got a free sample of PRIME and Bud A+B. Gonna try it out in the next run or two, drain to waste. The bottles stack nicely.


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been using heavy 16 since 2010 and haven't gone back to anything else. I used canna before and it totally blows it out of the water. I use the entire lineup now except the foliar spray as I have seen no noticeable difference when not using it. I also use the Heavy Fire blooming addative that just came out, the bottle I have actually says "preview" on it. I used in in coco top feed system and Im currently using it in Fox farm ocean forest. I got hooked on the stuff when I lived in Santa Barbara and went the hydro store I went to(greencoast) was giving out samples because they are friends with the manufacturer. They also have a new additive coming out that is a root excel replacement and supposed to be better with more beneficial stuff in it to blow roots out and protect roots. This stuff is all over southern california hydro shops, uo here in Northern cali it's a little harder to find but there are several online retailers who have a great price on it. hydrobuilder.com and igrowhydro.com have it at a significant discount over the hydro stores. I agree with the previously stated drawbacks.
1. Most expensive nutrient line, my guess is because it is handcrafted and it's new and not a big company.
2.Not very many do use it, this has not affected my that bad because I have been fortunate enough to have friends who are master growers use the stuff and have helped me out. I am also able to answer some questions.
3. I have never had problems with ph they actually advertise that is should self ph when using the same ammount of a+B and for the most part it really works. I am on well water that come out the tap at 7-7.2 and 75 ppm after adding roots excel, greatwhite, Heavy 16 Prime, Heavy 16 Fire, Canna Cannazyme, and Heavy Bud a+b my ph comes out to 6.2 - 6.3 and I don't even adjust it and it works great.
4. Yes the bottles are extremely hard to pour it pisses my off how much spillagae I get. For the 1l bottle I have found that taking the top from the Log Cabin syrup bottle and puttting on the 1L bottles works great for pouring. any bottle top that fits would work just poke a small hole in it for pouring. The 4L and larger bottles are even worse I just pour it into a large measuring cup then use that to measure into a smaller shotglass measuring cup.picture taken before i got the heavy fire but that is in my lineup now.  blackberry kush from my last grow with heavy 16 now im growing XXX OG and will update my grow journal tonight, Also using heavy 16 lineup.


----------



## silusbotwin (Sep 5, 2012)

captain insaneo said:


> with heavy 16 here are three negative points.
> 1. Its fucking expensive.
> 2. No one uses it because its fucking expensive and thus there isn't anyone to help when you have a question.
> 3. Watch for pH swings as it will lock out nutrients due to the less is more stance of heavy 16
> ...


Jay? Is that you man? lol


----------



## GreenDyl (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm about to use this full lineup in a Oceanus system with everything they recommend besides cannazyme. Probably wont start a journal cause its a fairly large grow but we'll within my medical limits. Just wondering if there's any tips you guys can give me to make sure I don't mess up.


----------



## knnthc93 (Mar 31, 2013)

Been running heavy a & b with aptus additives and cap beenies. everything look's good but haven's chopped yet


----------



## papagreentrees (Apr 25, 2013)

Just was hooked up with a whole product lineup. Fire and root included. Going to A & B against the current product line. Any other product I should introduce as well.


----------



## tooteefrootee (Jun 17, 2013)

I just started to use the entire heavy 16 lineup a month ago. veg a and b, prime had done wonders expressing more phenos of the strains ive been growing for years. two days ago i changed my res in my 60 port aeroflo and used heavy fire and my plants threw out hundreds of hairs (yes hundreds!) in less than 48 hours. yes its expensive but in my honest opinion worth every fn dime! and yes, if u call them with questions they do respond. hell, the owner bryce called a little farmer like me to answer my questions! i feel sorry for those who arent using it. as a matter of fact, after mixing my res i havent had to adjust my ph for almost a week, it runs so stable. ive used advanced nutes, general hydroponics, fox farms, and more and heavy 16 blows them all away by miles and miles. point blank, you want great robust results and you want high times quality buds for all the world to see, switch to heavy 16 complete nutrition. the only other additive i use is hygrozyme for root protection. otherwise i stand behind heavy 16 and will never switch back to what bryce says (the fast food shit quality nutes) because his nutes are hand crafted with us in mind, not our money. its expensive because some of the materials and elements in the mixtures are of exotic and unsurpassed quality compared to the shit quality materials the other nute companies use to save a buck. do yourself a favor, try it. even the bases ( veg a and b and bud a and b) are phenominal by themselves and will produce you great results that will switch you too! im looking forward to my crop being ready in just a few weeks and i can already tell ive surpassed my best crops ive ever done previously without heavy 16. ive produced resins within ten days of initial switching to flowering! go to heavy 16!


----------



## Libertas (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope I have better results. I switched to H16 bloom after running out of basic GH halfway through flowering and half my plants died. Not 1/2 of all plants but about half of each plant -looked like burning on the tips but a Mg or K deficiency in the leaves. My fan leaves took it hardest. They eventually shriveled up and died, some are still hanging on. Plants went from smelling like they should to virtually no oder at all. I'm sure I goofed something up, just don't know what. Went back to the last of my GH, sterilized the reservoir, replaced all tubing and used mostly distilled water in the res (tap h2o here is over 400ppm) and things started coming back. Out of GH now and going for broke -just cleaned and refilled the reservoir w/filtered water and h16. If things go downhill this time its nice to know i can call em.


----------



## Libertas (Jul 8, 2013)

Noticed things still seem to be coming back -a few fresh white hairs and mild stank but recoup will be slow without most my fan leaves. Looks like it might have all been triggered from about a day of 3.0ph followed by over compensating the fertilizer. 1 day goof = 4+ weeks of repair.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 9, 2013)

I really like the bases from here for my Oceanus ebb and grow, but I feel like prime is making my ph rise. I had root rot issues due to what I think is brown slime considering my res conditions are a perfect 68 degrees always. Gonna see how heisenburgs tea reacts with h16 in the next few days here. I'm wondering if there's anyone else out there who uses prime and roots excel in their Rez in an ebb and gro.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 9, 2013)

Libertas, did you used to play halo 2 on Xbox live with the gamer tag libertas?


----------



## Libertas (Jul 11, 2013)

No, but i was a DoD/CS addict way back in the day. always went by creeper. because i was always creepin.  

Noticing that 2/3 plants are regenerating nicely and rebooting the bud process again, especially down low. The third was always the slacker.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 11, 2013)

tooteefrootee said:


> I just started to use the entire heavy 16 lineup a month ago. veg a and b, prime had done wonders expressing more phenos of the strains ive been growing for years. two days ago i changed my res in my 60 port aeroflo and used heavy fire and my plants threw out hundreds of hairs (yes hundreds!) in less than 48 hours. yes its expensive but in my honest opinion worth every fn dime! and yes, if u call them with questions they do respond. hell, the owner bryce called a little farmer like me to answer my questions! i feel sorry for those who arent using it. as a matter of fact, after mixing my res i havent had to adjust my ph for almost a week, it runs so stable. ive used advanced nutes, general hydroponics, fox farms, and more and heavy 16 blows them all away by miles and miles. point blank, you want great robust results and you want high times quality buds for all the world to see, switch to heavy 16 complete nutrition. the only other additive i use is hygrozyme for root protection. otherwise i stand behind heavy 16 and will never switch back to what bryce says (the fast food shit quality nutes) because his nutes are hand crafted with us in mind, not our money. its expensive because some of the materials and elements in the mixtures are of exotic and unsurpassed quality compared to the shit quality materials the other nute companies use to save a buck. do yourself a favor, try it. even the bases ( veg a and b and bud a and b) are phenominal by themselves and will produce you great results that will switch you too! im looking forward to my crop being ready in just a few weeks and i can already tell ive surpassed my best crops ive ever done previously without heavy 16. ive produced resins within ten days of initial switching to flowering! go to heavy 16!


What does your ph stay at? When I used prime and what not I found my ph rising to 7 over night.


----------



## pickleman (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been usin the whole canna terra line plus bloombastic and been thinkin about going to h16 for awhile now . But my hydrostore guys say canna is better but I've been questioning a lot thigs they've said lately my friend uses it and he sucks,always tons of spider mites and pm but the colas are huge . That's wut got to thinkin bout usin h16 . I found this thread googling h16 to help me decide. So what would u say the big difference in ur results were ? Oh yea seems to b cheaper than canna


----------



## GreenDyl (Aug 5, 2013)

Dude soil or hydro h16 is officially the shit. I used it in Promix and had amazing results with the full line.  This was big bud which isn't supposed to be dank but turned out so fire. I'm using h16 in hydro now and starting to love it although I had problems at first. The mites and pm are totally environmental issues not nutrient issues.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

So, I got the full line as a gift and am 48 hours into flower on my first ebb and flow hydro table. I did coco for ever. The plant are glowing and so far I am impressed. I have not experienced Ph fluctuations that are significant, I am just looking for any insight into H16 or ebb an flow or both.


----------



## GreenDyl (Aug 7, 2013)

I think you will love it dude, I did some vegging in an ebb and flow table and it worked well. Only one complaint about h16 is that they had their nute calc all fucked up on their website. For prime it would tell me to add like 500 ml for a 55 gallon drum and I did that. I didn't have any good bacteria in their either so it just fed the bad ones and fucked my whole system up. Took out prime and started using tea and the results are great now. They fixed the calc so on for 55 gals its like 125 ml of prime. Thinking of adding it back in now.


----------



## GreenDyl (Aug 7, 2013)

Make sure you use the fire though that shit rocks


----------



## CaliKongBud420 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been using for almost a year now, have had great grow results and resin production. Not a lot of flavor or smell from the OG we just did, think it may be the strain. Trying on a few different strains this run. I use a 600 w hps to flower and two runs at a time so this is from only number 2 pots in soil with about three weeks veg, fast and furious little guys.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 9, 2013)

$400.00 wow!!! And I think the $25 I pay for my nutes is pricey lol. Not saying its not worth it but jeezuz lol. I'm looking at the pics and I'm expecting to see buds as big as my arm! Not bragging or trying to show off but this is something I've struggled with since starting hydro. Should I change to one of the premium lines and I say premium due to the price. this is my latest run of White Russian and Critical at 55 days old and 35 in flower View attachment 2888518. All that I have added is A and B grow and flower and a booster that the company also blends. It takes me appr 10 to 12 runs to use up the A+B so around 1.5 years (2 gallons). Are the premium nutes going to improve things that much? FYI the ceiling in the shed is 8' so not much room left lol.


----------



## queenofbud (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey North - so i have also been using heavy 16 for a while now, but i never get the results im expecting. I dont know what im doing wrong, but the plant 1 = never really smells and 2 - the bud is no where near as crystally as yours. I start from clones and veg usually for 3-4 weeks under a 600w light. Once vegged, i move them into the flowing room, where i have 4 x 1000w lights. Im also running co2 . Im using roots, bud-a and b, fire, prime. First i add my adds, like the prime roots and fire, then i add bud a+b. I usually water every 3rd day - feed/feed/water. Im also following the feeding schedule provided by heavy 16. I have 24 plants and use 20gallons of water per watering session. Do you have any idea what im doing wrong? ....any help or advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated! Ive had 4-5 grows under my belt, but none of them come out looking great! 

other info - co2 running at 1200-1500 for first 6 weeks, then slowly lower it down = temp doesnt usually go over 80 - humidity steady around 45/50%. PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## GreenDyl (Jan 26, 2014)

Queen, it's most likely your strain, drying/curing technique, or you have your lights too close to plants and it's evaporating terpenes hard. I run h16 in hydro and get some crazy smells and sometimes get like no smells. H16 really gives you a lot of genetic expression which includes terpene profile. Most likely the strain you are growing isn't very fragrant. One thing you could add in soil that deff adds to the smell is brew a tea with superswell bat Guano and add that into your feed schedule. Feed/tea/water.


----------



## Jim Hicks (Mar 1, 2014)

If you are buy heavy 16 products east of the Mississisippi, especially through HTG, you may find the product has settled and needs significant re-blending. The kind you get at the paint store with those machines. I suspect HTG buys big lots of the stuff and lets it sit for months. If I can't find a fresher source I'm looking for a new line of nuts.


----------



## Jim Hicks (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh and one other thing ive been trying to talk to someone at Heavy 16 about the problems but no response after one attempt by phone and two by email. I can't seem to get their attention. Can you spell customer service?


----------



## Jim Hicks (Mar 1, 2014)

And by the way if you aren't using Finish throughout the growing cycle you'll be sorry. Can you spell nut-lock?


----------



## Jim Hicks (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Heavy 16 and I don't mind the price as I have economies of scale but they need to have distribution that insures a fresher product. Sorry, but the truth will set you free.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well i jumped head first into h16, took a cap ebb and grow system and converted it to a drain to waste system.
still using the buckets and the lines plus the control box, but im only using the drain side to pump waste to the drain.
the fill side runs to a series of halo rings! Each bucket has a #2 smart pot in it... Setup looks killer and im using full
line of heavy 16

just got it going so not much to show yet lol


----------



## duudical (Apr 21, 2014)

I currently use the following in veg:

H&G Aqua Flakes A+B, H&G Roots Excelurator, H&G Magic Green, H&G Drip Clean, H16 Prime, H16 Foliar (I alternate between this and Magic green twice per week, huge results, great way to deliver calmag via H16 foliar or if your plants are stressed or experiencing some deficiencies/lockout issues - hit them with this during the flush and they will perk right up), H16 Finish, Orca, Growtastic EPG, H&G Algen Extract, H&G Multi Zen (enzyme, Z7 water conditioner (if you use tap water, get this stuff, slime and pH issues gone, swear by it)

In bloom I am using:

H16 Bud A+B
H16 Prime
H16 Finish
H&G Drip Clean
Dutch Master Potash+ (P/K booster)
Z7 water conditioner

After using H16, I plan on replacing the DM with Fire and possibly the H&G RE with H16 Roots...but haven't really seen anything out there in the way of good comparisons or shootouts. I recently added RE to the mix (maybe the last month or so) and can't say that I have seen drastic results, but I think it did make a positive difference. The Orca made the most noticeable difference for me as far as root development (however this was one of the first things I added to address some issues I was having so there was a larger contrast compared to adding things now that make a difference, just not as surprisingly noticeable, but I am pretty stoked to see how the Prime helps things out...just added that. I have also heard that adding Fire in smaller dosages in veg can help the root zone development as well. A guy at one of my local grow shops swears by it, he uses it throughout the whole lifecyle of the plant.

The stuff is kind of expensive, but honestly, it doesn't seem all that much more when you look at the rest of the stuff on the shelves. It all looks expensive to me LOL! I have had zero nutrient lockout issues and know of many people who use H16 religiously and haven't had those issue either. I think the price complaints are more around their additives (which, like H&G are expensive), however they are so concentrated that buying 250 or 500ml bottles is totally doable when you consider using 0.5-1ml per gallon in most cases.

Here is what I typically see on these threads.
"I used that, I had issues, that stuff sucks". You just might have had issues due to potentially a million other things. I seriously doubt that any major brand out there has the serious issues that I see people label them with - "causes lockout", etc. If they did have this, no one would buy it after a certain amount of time - and yet they are all doing just fine and you can do a simple search and find people who are devoted to those nutrient lines growing amazing, healthy, and beautifully yielding plants.

I have personally found that Canna, H&G and H16 are the most stable and cleanest nutrients in MY experience, using my particular water (tap), and growing in MY environment. pH was all over the place before, but these three have all shown to stabilize and maintain a good pH without any major issues. They also are very, very clean and easy to run through various grow techniques and methods. They seem to be pretty flexible.

I am sticking with my H&G + H16 regimen for now to let a few grows finish out for some data. But as of right now, I am super happy with the results.


----------



## TallieMcCannabis (Aug 11, 2014)

Warlock1369 said:


> Just wondering how many of us are out there. I love this stuff been using it for a year now. I did change and use different additives then what they say but I found what works for me. I've tried so many different nute lines over the years. This is the only one I will stick with now. And also wondering if anyone has had a bad thing to say about it?


Hello all,
I have been running Heavy for two years now and have been asking and researching for the same answer we have all asked. "What should I use and why"? I suppose the answer i have found most often is, "experiment and use what works for you". I started with House and Garden and then after dialing in my room i tried a few different complete lines, as i suppose the only way to really figure out what works is to use it in its entirety. What i found is with Heavy i can build consistent results, i know what the they are going to do to my res and what affects this will have on my plants. 
I have found that my ph will climb steadily in Veg and oddly enough down in bud. They are expensive but the compliment is very simple to use and overall i find the good nuiet companies are all comparable in cost.

I have also found that many growers that use soil are using the FIRE as a component to their process because of the results over other products in the market. I suppose anyone with time and patience can mix and match different products to determine what works best but i have found better results with more consistent harvests with stronger healthier plants using Heavy 16.

DISCLAIMER (I grow with an ebb and flow bucket system using a 50 gal res and 4 (600watt) lights and i do substitute Rapidstart for ROOTS and Hydrozime for FINNISH. I do prefer to use FINISH but sacrifice when we must.)


----------



## dank_la (Sep 18, 2014)

running the about 75% of the line and the results are showing. ph seems to stay steady if you mix the nutrients the right way. my friend said he's gonna switch to heavy just by seeing my progress...


----------



## stonestare (Sep 19, 2014)

Running Heavy 16 for over a year now. I use the entire line. Some say it is pricey, well dont buy your nutes by the Liter. Yes you got to dig in and buy a 10L or a 25L base to get the savings. I do also use Orca and Canna zyme with the Heavy. This is all I use no more. Yes your going pony a grand up front and it is going to last a long time. If you sit and break the cost down to the mill of nute to the gallon of water it is not that bad. This is where alot of growers do screw the pooch, hey this is 5$ cheaper I am going go with this. Figure your costs out.

All I can say with my experiance is that I do not use Cal mag now at all, its already in the base. I have better flowers than had with any other brand. Size, density, trichomes, terpines all of it is best with Heavy16. If you look around for the large operations guess what they use for a nute in coir? Heavy 16. They test and test to gain an edge and all of them I know of use heavy 16. If you mix pother products with it your not going to get the results you should. Use the veg A&B, Bloom A&B, Fire,Finish and Prime for sure. The roots, and folair is not mandatory but they do work excellant. If in C02 I would for sure use the folair because it helps the plants deal with stress that the C02 can put a plant through.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried heavy 16 foliar and it burned my plants.. I should have gone with 1/2 strength. So mebby my bad.

I tried to contact H16 about my problems, see what they thought and I've never got a response..


----------



## dank_la (Oct 7, 2014)

any of you guys experience a ph spike by any chance? if so how did you correct it?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2014)

I use it on outdoor because it was a discontinued brand got it pennies on the dollar but not good in aroefloe


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

I didn't enjoy my experience with it. While it works, I don't think that it is the best nor do I think it is a cure all lineup.

I would rather stick to the Lucas Formula or Jacks Classic. That stuff actually keeps your leaves nice and healthy without burn and plants don't just randomly get sick and die.

I have never used heavy 16 in my personal only at work and will never use it at home.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

stonestare said:


> Running Heavy 16 for over a year now. I use the entire line. Some say it is pricey, well dont buy your nutes by the Liter. Yes you got to dig in and buy a 10L or a 25L base to get the savings. I do also use Orca and Canna zyme with the Heavy. This is all I use no more. Yes your going pony a grand up front and it is going to last a long time. If you sit and break the cost down to the mill of nute to the gallon of water it is not that bad. *This is where alot of growers do screw the pooch, hey this is 5$ cheaper I am going go with this.* Figure your costs out.
> 
> All I can say with my experiance is that I do not use Cal mag now at all, its already in the base. I have better flowers than had with any other brand. Size, density, trichomes, terpines all of it is best with Heavy16. If you look around for the large operations guess what they use for a nute in coir? Heavy 16. They test and test to gain an edge and all of them I know of use heavy 16. If you mix pother products with it your not going to get the results you should. Use the veg A&B, Bloom A&B, Fire,Finish and Prime for sure. The roots, and folair is not mandatory but they do work excellant. If in C02 I would for sure use the folair because it helps the plants deal with stress that the C02 can put a plant through.


Cost =/= Benefit

It does work, but if it was the most superior batch of nutes there would be more commercial growers using it. That simply isn't the case though as there are many other nutrient lines that provide more of what the plant needs for cheaper. Sorry to shatter your thought of more $ equaling more quality but that is the old world. We live in a world of over hype and false claims.


----------



## dank_la (Nov 17, 2014)

So who would you say is really giving you what you need without all the extra bullshit and high prices??


----------



## Roa420SoCal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm going to start using heavy16 bud-a and b. Maybe will get Fire later on as a lot of people say it work wonders. My plants are from seed, they are about 45 days old and 16 days into flowering, new hydro store opened up in my town and have everything I see online for about 10 to 20 dollars cheaper, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kygiacomo (May 29, 2015)

Thecouchlock said:


> Cost =/= Benefit
> 
> It does work, but if it was the most superior batch of nutes there would be more commercial growers using it. That simply isn't the case though as there are many other nutrient lines that provide more of what the plant needs for cheaper. Sorry to shatter your thought of more $ equaling more quality but that is the old world. We live in a world of over hype and false claims.


sometimes when ppl pay alot for nutes they always tell the same tale about paying for what u get or higher cost of the nute has got to be higher quality..they gotta make them self believe that or otherwise they would feel like they got ripped off lol i bet dyna grow foliage pro & bloom along with bud factor x or insect frass for the chitosan and protekt does just as well or better at a fraction of the cost


----------

